# Crazy A$$ gauge cluster idea!



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Hello,

After doing a lilttle bit of reasearch it looks possible to build and entire dash cluster replacement out of AutoMeter gauges for my B14. Everything Spedo(200mph),Tach,Fuel level. And they have them in the style that matches my 2 oil gauges and my water temp guage. What are your opinions on this? Would you like to see it done in the future? If I did it would you be interested in part #'s and instrutions?? Would the Hardcore Tech geeks here be interested in helping me?


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

i'll be down with that!!!!!!


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

I would to that would be straight banging specially since i cant find indigos for the No-tach gxe


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Yes,
It is possible. I thought about it a while ago and it can be done, just you have to be creative with the wiring. The simplest way, I believe (since there are more complicated ways) is to retain the original tach cluster housing. The bezel has the orifices for the new guages (just screw out the old 4 guages and their motors). You may have to enlarge the size of these holes to fit the corresponging new guage though. Then keep all the harnesses arranged the way they would be for the tach cluster, however splice a feed from the incoming line that is respective to the feed on the new individual guage and you're all set. The reason for the splicing is that you need the harnesses to have a complete wire assembly and they must be plugged in. Otherwise certain features of the cluster may not work. i.e. idiot lights. Otherwise the car can and will run with no cluster installed whatsoever.
The nicest part of this mod, aside from it being original, and allowing for multiple face, needle, font combinations, is that you get real bezels, and they will stick up from the original black one-piece bezel giving it that nice old-world european roadster look.

Seth

P.S. You can get indiglo's, just you have to buy two. (A B13 indiglo for the fuel temp side, and any 1.6L 200SX/Sentra regular indiglo. I'm sure you can sell the tach, fuel, temp sections separately. It would be cool to have a regular backlit display and only an indiglo tach, or a backlit tach and speedo but indiglo fuel and temps. Of course you'd have to sell the B13 speedo face since it won't match. )


----------



## addictednissan (May 7, 2002)

id like to see that done and would be interested in it as well , i knew someone who did that with a 240sx it looked awesome


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

damn pat you been watchin fast and furious again? lol

yeah the gauges would be cool, but the question is do u really need them?


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

XtremE,

Nope its not F&F disorder that I am having, Just thoughts out loud. This may happen..someday. I am going to stick with the go fast/stop fast/turn fast stuff for now.


----------



## mustang302 (Apr 30, 2002)

autometer already makes one like that for the stangs.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

mustang302,

Nice do you know where I could find pics?

For all you guys that think this would be cool, you have to relize that you would have probly $600 into parts and tons of labor. Thats alot for a cluster.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2002)

*For you gauge freaks....*

If every one saw the b15 forums There are pics of 1clnb14 door speaker pods that can fit 2 1/4" gauges. I have taken a set of those and glassed them together side by side, during the down time of producing the grills. Its a dual pod that mounts on top of the plastic cover behind the steering wheel in front of the the gauges. It doesnt block the view of the speedo or tach and looks really good. Kinda like a couple of boobies. LOL. If any one is interested let me know and i will get some pics up and make a mold of it before I take it to my paint shop.


----------



## 200'side (May 24, 2002)

Definitely interested in that. Cost? Pics? Always looking to be original and clean. What other way is there to go?


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

Won't you loose your odometer if you swap out the speedometer???


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

RiceBox,
I am not sure, but I think you can set the new Autometer odo to the same as youre old one when it was taken out. If not oh well..


----------

